# boozing on DNP



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I started DNP and T3 this saturday just gone and now ive just been reminded i have a retirement do i need to go to this saturday coming.

Theres no way i can turn up sweating and feeling half dead with all the family and colleagues there, I need to put the fake happy smiley BettySwallocks face on.

Also theres going to be a free bar there and its been months since i last drunk so im going to have to take advantage of the situation.

If i come off DNP and T3 on thursday and get back on sunday should everything be happy days? or is it not even that big of a deal having a few jars on DNP,

F*ck sake ive got a memory like a goldfish.

Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

wtf

cant believ people would even consider dnp and booze

drugs taken too lightly at times ffs


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> wtf
> 
> cant believ people would even consider dnp and booze
> 
> drugs taken too lightly at times ffs


Ye well some of us were just born stupid, any idea if it would be out of the system for sunday if stopped thursday without having a negative effect?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd stay on the T3


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> Ye well some of us were just born stupid, any idea if it would be out of the system for sunday if stopped thursday without having a negative effect?


i wouldnt know mate is the answer sorry


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Stop a week before to be safe


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

**** me mate just stay in go to the do and don't drink.have a bit of will power.you won't get anywhere in this game without will power.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Or just dont go? Simple..... The DNP will still be in your system to a degree.

If a booze up is what your changing your goals around then you should really re-consider DNP.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> **** me mate just stay in go to the do and don't drink.have a bit of will power.you won't get anywhere in this game without will power.


your right there i suppose, maybe have a shandy and stick to non alcoholic stuff at least ill be able to drive there and back, god i hope theyve got air-con in there. well peed off with myself... if i only had a brain.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

squalllion1uk said:


> Or just dont go? Simple..... The DNP will still be in your system to a degree.
> 
> If a booze up is what your changing your goals around then you should really re-consider DNP.


i cant just not go mate its companies owner thats retireing and they've just promoted me ill look like c*nt of century not showing up.


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

great... we will end up with another dnp death cause the guy wanted to take advantage of the "bar"... quit all together why don't you


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

You know you shouldn't thats why you're questioning it rather then just doing it

stick to your gut mate, dont bother drinking imo


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Well you will need to stop the DNP today, for it to be out your system but if its powder then its going to take longer to get out...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

musclekick said:


> great... we will end up with another dnp death cause the guy wanted to take advantage of the "bar"... quit all together why don't you


all right musclekick no need for complete negativity, jesus. Im only trying to find out whats gunna be the best route to go down if drinkings gunna be as bad as what people are saying then i wont bother i just remembered back to reading something aus said that its not too bad drinking on it and you can even drink more and that he gives it to his mum or something like that. although im probably mistaken about all that. like i say i do have a sh*t memory.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Stay off the booze! When they start grilling u about not drinking, Tell em your not drinking cos your on antibiotics as your not well, should explain the sweating and half deadness


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

ok sorry for sounding harsh but the last thing i want to see is you dead (even though I don't know you) one because I am a nice guy and secondly because it gives us all a bad name etc. etc. and last how would your family feel if you did die due to dehydration and then discovered this forum post that you made with folk responding to your question, there would be a **** storm for us all

dnp is harsh and I wouldn't risk drinking at all on it, it causes dehydration, last thing you want is **** yourself up.

and kingcain is right tell em you are on anti biotics


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

musclekick said:


> ok sorry for sounding harsh but the last thing i want to see is you dead (even though I don't know you) one because I am a nice guy and secondly because it gives us all a bad name etc. etc. and last how would your family feel if you did die due to dehydration and then discovered this forum post that you made with folk responding to your question, there would be a **** storm for us all
> 
> dnp is harsh and I wouldn't risk drinking at all on it, it causes dehydration, last thing you want is **** yourself up.
> 
> and kingcain is right tell em you are on anti biotics


Okay then thanks for your concern and truthfully the idea of death isnt too appealing to myself either. i just thought DNP wasnt bad on the liver and kidneys and the only thing that alcohol would do is make me hot from all the carbs de-hydrating me that way and that id be fine by drinking water in-between. but i think ill take the advice of what most people think is right and stay away from the booze.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

chilisi said:


> If you go, I think you'll end up drinking. Stop tomorrow and it will be well clear by Friday.


stop T3 aswell?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Stick to coke mate if you dont want to drink, still be able to have good time on that stuff, could be expensive though


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

lol how dnp used to be the killer drug everyone scared to take it

now everyones on it doing reccys and drinking... wow...


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

why take the risk for the sake of a drink?

just carry on your cycle on attend the drinks without drinking alcohol

might make people raise an eyebrow if you don't drink but trust me they pretty soon get used to it and get over it

mixing an already harsh drug with alcohol would be stupidity


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

never used dnp but from what ive read, i wouldnt be drinking, as for the free bar most will be so ****ed they wont notice you not drinking.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/197174-dnp-alcohol.html

If anyone has the time to read, this is where i got the idea that it may be okay, and from what i gather Aus is a pretty knowledgeable well respected member of this forum, but then again everyone make mistakes, dont they?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Could say your pregnant


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Why are you using DNP in the first place? Out of curiosity?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/197174-dnp-alcohol.html
> 
> If anyone has the time to read, this is where i got the idea that it may be okay, and from what i gather Aus is a pretty knowledgeable well respected member of this forum, but then again everyone make mistakes, dont they?


aus also said he drinks regularly on orals doesnt mean its a good idea. He is very knowledgeable but i wouldnt fancy doing everything he advocates/does.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Beans said:


> Why are you using DNP in the first place? Out of curiosity?


Beacause ive been cutting for nearly four months now and its putting a big drain on me both mentally and physically, so id like to get it over and done with ASAP.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> Beacause ive been cutting for nearly four months now and its putting a big drain on me both mentally and physically, so id like to get it over and done with ASAP.


Ok so how is going out and drinking going to help you achieve that goal?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> aus also said he drinks regularly on orals doesnt mean its a good idea. He is very knowledgeable but i wouldnt fancy doing everything he advocates/does.


eaxactly


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ran DNP near 7 weeks solid, agree u don't want the heat/sweats on a p!shup...it ain't nice. Take a low dose thurs morning...you'll be fine for sat night. Start again on Monday.

Have a good ane mate


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Beans said:


> Ok so how is going out and drinking going to help you achieve that goal?


Its not and i never said it was, im well into this game and i train hard and know my stuff but come on surely everybody deserves a break from time to time considering i havnt drunk for months?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> Its not and i never said it was, im well into this game and i train hard and know my stuff but come on surely everybody deserves a break from time to time considering i havnt drunk for months?


I'm not judging you, what you do with your body is your business. I'm just trying to understand your mind set. You obviously want to achieve your goal, as you are using rat poison to help you get there. DNP isn't something that should be taken lightly. My point is, why hamper your efforts by going out and drinking? What possible positives could arise from it? What will you gain, by going out and drinking? I'm a goal oriented person, so I do everything I can to try and achieve my goals and avoid anything that will cause me set backs or hamper my progress. I don't understand why you are even contemplating it? It doesn't make sense to me, if you understand what I'm saying? I'm not out to cause conflict or try and patronize you, I'm trying to understand.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Beans said:


> I'm not judging you, what you do with your body is your business. I'm just trying to understand your mind set. You obviously want to achieve your goal, as you are using rat poison to help you get there. DNP isn't something that should be taken lightly. My point is, why hamper your efforts by going out and drinking? What possible positives could arise from it? What will you gain, by going out and drinking? I'm a goal oriented person, so I do everything I can to try and achieve my goals and avoid anything that will cause me set backs or hamper my progress. I don't understand why you are even contemplating it? It doesn't make sense to me, if you understand what I'm saying? I'm not out to cause conflict or try and patronize you, I'm trying to understand.


i know what your saying but to me theres more to life than just bodybuilding, ive come a long way from 9 (maybe less) stone of nothingness that i started at and mon-fri if im not in the gym im either preparing food for my strict diet or at work, just like im at work now but still researching things lol but anyway the point im trying to put across is this...

Bodybuilding isn't the be all and end all of my life, if looking 100% comes at a cost of not being able to have a laugh with colleagues friends and family with a couple of beers from time to time then im sorry and i may have what you might consider failed, but im not gunna spend my life as some miserable **** with a great body.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Stop 3 days before, jump back on 2 days after and you'll be fine

Stay on the t3

We all need a break some time but its not always the most convenient.

Hope you enjoy the party and don't forget to get back on your diet the day after lol


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> i know what your saying but to me theres more to life than just bodybuilding, ive come a long way from 9 (maybe less) stone of nothingness that i started at and mon-fri if im not in the gym im either preparing food for my strict diet or at work, just like im at work now but still researching things lol but anyway the point im trying to put across is this...
> 
> Bodybuilding isn't the be all and end all of my life, if looking 100% comes at a cost of not being able to have a laugh with colleagues friends and family with a couple of beers from time to time then im sorry and i may have what you might consider failed, but im not gunna spend my life as some miserable **** with a great body.


I have no argument for that and I think you make a fair point. But if that is your attitude towards your training, then you are using drugs to make up for your lack of dedication. If you were more dedicated you may not have needed the DNP/T3 in the first place. In my opinion and it is just that, my opinion, you have no business using such drugs. If you weren't using them, you'd enjoy your time much more on your night out not worrying about the negative effects your risking it having on your body. Remember this is just my take on it. You are your own man and have the right to do what ever you feel like. I don't judge. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry if that sounds patronizing or insulting mate, don't mean it too.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Beans said:


> I have no argument for that and I think you make a fair point. But if that is your attitude towards your training, then you are using drugs to make up for your lack of dedication. If you were more dedicated you may not have needed the DNP/T3 in the first place. In my opinion and it is just that, my opinion, you have no business using such drugs. If you weren't using them, you'd enjoy your time much more on your night out not worrying about the negative effects your risking it having on your body. Remember this is just my take on it. You are your own man and have the right to do what ever you feel like. I don't judge. Good luck with whatever you decide.


boll*cks lack of dedication, ive never heard one person come out with so much s*ite in my life, somebody uses drugs and it shows they're not dedicated? your more than entitled to your opinion but my opinion of your opinion is that its a load of crap.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

getting a bit tasty in here


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> boll*cks lack of dedication, ive never heard one person come out with so much s*ite in my life, somebody uses drugs and it shows they're not dedicated? your more than entitled to your opinion but my opinion of your opinion is that its a load of crap.


Noworries dude. Good luck


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Beans said:


> Noworries dude. Good luck


 :lol: haha i dont know weather to respect you for being the bigger man and leaving it or hate you for being so patronising. anyways best of look to you as well (so long as when you said it it wasnt meant to be sarcastic)


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> :lol: haha i dont know weather to respect you for being the bigger man and leaving it or hate you for being so patronising. anyways best of look to you as well (so long as when you said it it wasnt meant to be sarcastic)


Not at all sarcastic. I honestly do wish you well. We have differing opinions and I'm nobody to tell you what you can or can't do. Considering this is a thread started on an open forum for discussion I thought I'd share my thoughts on the matter at hand. Never intended to sound insulting or patronizing. I could just see this thread sprinting down hill fast, so I chose to bow out before it got silly


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

It won't kill you. But it probably won't do you any favours. Skip it this once if I was you mate.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

the dehydration will be an issue...

and if the dnp is in your system still most alco drinks are carb heavy...

you'll at the very least be a sweaty mess... but depending on the dose of dnp Id guess you could end up very sick...

bbing and partying life styles do not mix... I know ppl who abuse aas and such drugs, I know ppl abuse alcohol and recky drugs and I also know ppl who abuse the lot... guess which ppl are ether sick or have been on deaths door?

2ppl come to mind and they both burn the candle at ether end...

what I will say tho is if your goal is not important enough for you to not have a drink or party etc its no way important enough to warrent the use of dnp...

jmo


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm currently taking a low dose (125mg) of DNP and whilst I haven't taken a break so I can go out on the lash, I have taken weekend breaks for extreme cardio and was concerned about dehydration. I would take my last DNP pill on the Friday morning (with no physical activity on this day) and then Saturday & Sunday continue with T3 only. Then Sunday night when I was back home, I would hydrate significantly including some electrolytes before starting the DNP again on the Monday morning.

I don't see any problems with taking a break from it, I wouldn't fancy drinking the same day as DNP though. Good luck.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

i cant relate at all to this mentality.

come off dnp and t3 totally until youve a) done enough research to answer that question yourself and B) learned that this sport requires some dicipline!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> the dehydration will be an issue...
> 
> and if the dnp is in your system still most alco drinks are carb heavy...
> 
> ...


Who are they ?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

wow didnt think this thread would cause such an uproar. all ive done is read conflicting points of view, one from aus saying its perfectly fine to have a drink on DNP and others saying not to do it, if my question has offended anyone then im sorry and i now know not to bother trying to gain anymore information in the future. haha im having de javu of being sat in the headmasters office back at school when i got caught smoking dope.

Whats realy niggled me though is the fact that some people feel i have no dedication to the sport all because i wanted to have a couple of beers, bearing in mind i may drink 3-4 times a year. i Know how stupid it sounds "he jumps on DNP then decides he needs a drink" but thats just how its landed through me being forgetful that i have this do to attend.

Not to blow my own trumpet but id just like to say i'm the most dedicated person i have ever come across and have to be because of p*ss poor genetics, im the only person i know that sets an alarm to get up early morning every day for fasted cardio, before having to take my son to school, coming straight home cooking my extremely boring clean meals for the day before heading back out to the gym for lifting and then onto a 10 hour afternoon shift.

Just thought id put that out there because the dedication comments have really hit a nerve with me, when i can bet im more dedicated than 99.9% of members on this forum.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i bet you're not mate!

lol. we all do that sh1t!!! that's the life!!!!

just don't drink mate. i have similar work commitments all the time it just becomes seconds nature to turn it down... just say no!

tbh it is more like u want justification to drink... like you've already made ur mind up.

look after your health fella we don't want another sad story we are just looking out for one of our own as harsh as everyone seems


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll be starting a cycle of DNP in a week or so.

Just drink a glass of coke or juice? Getting alcohol for 3-4 weeks while on DNP shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I have children, 2 jobs, still train and do cardio 6 days a week. Thats life.

The issue is not u drinking... drink when u like IF u have to... but why not plan it when youre not also mixing it with a potentially harmful drug??

If it were me id plan better and id want to avoid putting extra pressure on an already stressed body.

I think everyone here is saying the same thing.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Llf can't believe this is still going on...you've been told what to do mate, 90% of the folk preaching haven't taken it "I read someone died" lol ffs. Stop tomorrow...start again Monday.

U know ur body better than any of us so make ur own mind up

Close the fukin thread if u don't want grief over it.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> when i can bet im more dedicated than 99.9% of members on this forum.


Probably not


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Probably not


probably am


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

it winds me up that you can't be bothered to reply to well thought out posts trying to help you, like my last one... but bite on the one liners with childish comebacks.

take your dnp, have your beer... just make sure you take extra DNP to help process the alcohol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mate, take the DNP, get smashed have a laugh, tear through a large kebab with chilli sauce and enjoy life.

Maybe even chuck a few lines in there


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

this thread made me chuckle


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> it winds me up that you can't be bothered to reply to well thought out posts trying to help you, like my last one... but bite on the one liners with childish comebacks.
> 
> take your dnp, have your beer... just make sure you take extra DNP to help process the alcohol


Im not ignoring you mate i am taking it in


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

BettySwallocks said:


> Im not ignoring you mate i am taking it in


I'm glad your taking it on, as I don't want to be taking time out my day to Leo you when you don't even care yourself


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> I'm glad your taking it on, as I don't want to be taking time out my day to Leo you when you don't even care yourself


Leo?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

BettySwallocks said:


> Leo?


Help


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Im only on 250mg a day anyway ive decided im gunna have my last cap thurs, have no more than 4 pints at the do, which is a fair amount for me anyway and get back on monday. So if i dont post anything sunday you can all take it that im dead and post the i told you so thread


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

so?

are you dead?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

kiwiguy said:


> so?
> 
> are you dead?


OP had six pints and five jagerbombs and had a totally awsome night, no deaths occured, thankfully. Did spew though, but it was a happy spew not a death spew.


----------



## Tonycantdance (Jan 28, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> I started DNP and T3 this saturday just gone and now ive just been reminded i have a retirement do i need to go to this saturday coming.
> 
> Theres no way i can turn up sweating and feeling half dead with all the family and colleagues there, I need to put the fake happy smiley BettySwallocks face on.
> 
> ...


DNP has a half-life of 36 hours. Yes, Everything would be out of your system by Sunday.

As for further input, I'm sure you would not care. GL.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive never had a problem drinking on dnp


----------

